

Parse Adds Support for Windows Phone 8 - depoll
http://blog.parse.com/2012/11/15/parse-adds-support-for-windows-phone-8/

======
mtitus16
Didn't they already announce this? How is this different from the last blog
post?

~~~
depoll
Our previous announcement was for Windows 8 support. This adds support for
Windows Phone 8 (whose SDK came out after we launched the Windows 8 version)
as well ;)

------
Toshio
I'd be interested to find out what motivated you to target this platform. Do
you have an internal requirement to target every single one of the mobile
platforms out there? Does this platform offer something the others don't? Has
the vendor provided incentives (like we know they are forced to do by market
conditions)? Would you still consider targeting this platform had the vendor
not provided any incentives?

Also, how would you compare the experience of working with this particular SDK
compared to the others? More streamlined? Less streamlined? Hopelessly
frustrating technology soup? Best thing since sliced bread?

